# Regarding the registry and helping to populate it



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

Folks,

I've posted a few links up to the registry in hopes to get some gear added to it. Namely jemsite, the JP forums and harmony-central.

If you're a member at a relatively active forum, you're welcome to post up a link to this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5476

And invite it's members to register here and add their gear. Details on everything else are in that post. It'd be a big help. 

- Chris


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 16, 2006)

You know me! :wink:


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

Indeed brother, indeed, and your ways of flying the sevenstring.org flag from the very beginning will always be appreciated.


----------

